# The Marion Jar



## craigc90 (Nov 27, 2004)

I found 2 fruit jars today and looked them up in Kovels online. The first is a The Marion Jar Masons patent Nov 30th 1858 in 2001 book price was $30.00 and the other is a Drey Perfect Mason in 2001 book price was $25.00. I was wondering if this is an acurate current price or do you think they have gone up.


----------



## craigc90 (Nov 27, 2004)

pic1


----------



## craigc90 (Nov 27, 2004)

pic 2


----------



## craigc90 (Nov 27, 2004)

pic3


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 29, 2004)

Gosh Craig, I hate to burst your bubble here, but Kovel's is NOT where you want to find pricing for fruit jars.  Why?  What Kovel's online DOESN'T tell you is WHICH Drey Perfect Mason is worth $25.   If "Perfect" and "Mason" are centered under the "Drey", then you have a $20-$30 jar.  If they are offset as in your jar, it is worth $1-$2.  Quite a contrast there - I'm sure Kovel's doesn't even mention there is a very common variety. The Marion Jar would be worth $40 or a little more IF you had the correct marked zinc lid for it.  As it is, maybe $15.  I'll bet Kovel's doesn't mention that either.  The only reasonable guide to pricing fruit jars is the Redbook.  If you want to pursue collecting jars, please get a Redbook, number 9 is the newest version.  There are several sources online, it should be available for about $35.00 postpaid.


----------



## craigc90 (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks for the info. That is the kind of stuff I need to hear. I am very new to bottle and jar collecting. It started about 3 or 4 months ago when me and a friend were looking for Ginseng and found a couple bottles in the woods. He was hooked on looking for bottles. I told him about an old dump I remembered seeing one time. The rest is history. I have over 300 bottles and jars and insulators I have dug in the past 4 months. I have no clue what is what but I am reading everthing I can.Thats how I found this forum. We have located 5 dumps that we dig. The newest one we found last week we pulled 2 wax sealer crocks out after being there for 5 min. the town its close to was founded 1815 and I think its the original dump.[][][] So I have put the word out I want a red book for Christmas


----------



## idigjars (Dec 25, 2004)

Redbook is the key []


----------



## craigc90 (Dec 25, 2004)

I got a red book for Christmas. I have been looking at it all morning. This is great. 
 Thanks for the info.


----------

